# Dấu hiệu khi ho cảnh báo bệnh nguy hiểm ở trẻ và cách sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để điều trị ho hiệu quả



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (25/12/18)

Ho là một biểu hiện của cơ thể thế nhằm bảo vệ sức khỏe tống khứ các vi khuẩn ra khỏi môi trường, nhưng đôi khi đây được xem là biểu hiện dẫn đến những bệnh nguy hiểm.

Đối với trẻ thì sức đề kháng còn yếu dễ dàng bị tấn công bởi dịch bệnh hoặc do sự thay đổi của thời tiết nhất là vào mùa thu, đông khi thời tiết se lạnh, nhiệt độ thay đổi nhanh chóng. Và cùng với đó là vi khuẩn sinh sôi nảy nở, phát tán nhiều trong không khí gây bệnh cho trẻ.





​
Đối với những trẻ bị bệnh thông thường thì ho giúp bảo vệ các cơ quan bên trong của cơ thể, tuy nhiên ho cũng là biểu hiện của các bệnh nguy hiểm như viêm mủi họng, viêm phế quản, viêm phổi… Cha mẹ cần có những kiến thức và nhận biết dấu hiệu để phát hiện và có hướng điều trị kịp thời.

Thông thường trẻ có 2 biểu hiện của ho là ho khan và ho có đờm, nếu trẻ bị một trong hai biểu hiện này vào thời tiết lạnh, kèm theo sổ mủi, không sốt và ăn ngủ bình thường, chơi đùa và không nôn trớ là biểu hiện bình thường.

Cha mẹ có thể chăm sóc bé tại nhà, thường xuyên kiểm tra nhiệt độ của cơ thể, bổ sung cho trẻ đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng và vitamin C từ nước ép trái cây để tăng sức đề kháng. Thông thường trẻ sẽ tự hết ho trong vòng 1 tuần.





​
Tuy nhiên, ho kèm theo một số biểu hiện dưới đây thì cha mẹ nên đem trẻ đến bệnh viện để kiểm tra:
+Ho dai dẳng lâu ngày không khỏi.
+Ho nhiều kèm theo co thắt, cơ thể tím tái. Đây có thể là biểu hiện trẻ mắc dị vật trong ống thở.
+Ho kèm theo sốt, nôn trớ, là dấu hiệu của bệnh viêm phổi. Trường hợp bé ho nhiều về đêm kèm theo nôn trớ nhưng không sốt là dấu hiệu của trào ngược dạ dày.
+Ho nhiều kèm đờm, lòng ngực có tiếng rên rít là biểu hiện của viêm phế quản hoặc hen suyển.
Khi trẻ bị ho bố mẹ cần theo dõi, không tự ý mua thuốc kháng sinh vừa làm nguy hiểm vừa làm tình trạng bệnh nặng thêm. Để phòng tránh ho và các bệnh hô hấp vào mùa đông thì bố mẹ cần bổ sung đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, uống nhiều nước và ăn trái cây tươi để tăng sức đề kháng cho trẻ. Cùng với đó việc sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu để bảo vệ giúp cơ thể phòng chống các bệnh về đường hô hấp là cách hiệu quả và tối ưu nhất.

*-Sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu để bảo vệ trẻ khỏi các bệnh hô hấp*
Dầu Tràm được xem là liệu pháp đến từ thiên nhiên vừa an toàn lại hiệu quả trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe của trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu chống lại các bệnh về đường hô hấp, bệnh lây nhiễm do vi khuẩn, virus gây ra.





​
Đối với những bệnh về đường hô hấp thì việc sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu rất đơn gian, các mẹ chỉ cần tắm cho bé bằng nước ấm có pha tinh dầu, sau khi tắm xông lau khô thoa vào cơ thể như lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân 1 ít tinh dầu tràm con yêu. Trước lúc ngủ mẹ có thể thoa cho tinh dầu vào lòng bàn chân của bé, massage nhẹ, ấn vào huyệt dũng tuyền rồi đeo vớ mỏng cho bé. Hay lúc ra khỏi nhà thì mẹ nên thoa vào quần áo, cùng với cho vào khăn rồi quấn quanh cổ, tinh dầu sẽ giúp bé ngăn chặn các vi khuẩn trong không khí, chóng gió máy.

Chính vì thế việc sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để giúp trẻ trãi qua mùa đông, mùa của dịch bệnh một cách hoàn hảo nhất.

Để sở hữu cho mình sản phẩm tuyệt vời như thế này, các mẹ hãy đến với dầu tràm con yêu nơi cung cấp tinh dầu tràm thật và nguyên chất. Mang đến những trãi nghiệm tuyệt vời cho các mẹ. Hiện nay sản phẩm được bày bán rộng rãi khắp các tỉnh thành thông qua các cơ sở uy tính như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.

Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

